

Ask Hacker News: Looking for CS Learning Buddies - darkxanthos

Where does one go to find others with an unhealthy interest in computer science? I'm 27 and I'm gearing up for school but it'll be a while till I start learning the cool stuff.<p>Are there any good user groups or local Seattle clubs you guys know of that would fit the bill?
======
feedlearning4
me too! I was thinking of studying on my own for the A-plus certification, but
it would be great to study with a group of people over the internet, who are
at the same level, maybe we could exchange flash cards with each other

~~~
darkxanthos
awesome... email me at darkxanthos at gmail dot com

~~~
feedlearning4
Lets text here, and get points! I have a more immediate commitment, I have to
modify the general wordpress theme to fit a non profits future website. Do you
want to dissect wordpess online together? I'm a newbie on wordpress.

